# 'Ie' sau 'iie'?



## irinet

Cum mai e corect: '*ie*' sau 'iie' sau rămân ambele? 
Dacă e valabilă prima variantă, este un hiat şi silabisim: "i - e". 
Spunem '*iile* româneşti' şi '*ii*', nu?
Mulțumesc,


----------



## farscape

După dicționar, nu avem decât *ie* la singular și *ii* la plural (declinările sunt tot acolo). Nu mi-e clar de unde ar veni *iie*, presupunând că vorbim de bluza-cămașa țărănească 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Aşa spun şi eu că e corect, însă citisem nişte discuţii ale unora care spuneau că ar fi corecte ambele variante. De aceea am întrebat aici, să văd şi părerile românilor de pe Wordreference.
Este şi plurisilabic, nu?


----------



## irinet

Conform Dex online, există şi 'iie' ca 'bluză' a portului românesc, însă DOOM 2 oferă doar varianta 'ie'.


----------



## féebleue

Da, dar după cum vezi pe Dex Online, forma „iie” apare doar în dicționarele vechi (Șăineanu din 1929 și dicționarul etimologic din anii 60). În toate dicționarele mai recente, inclusiv în DOOM 2, apare doar „ie”. Deci probabil că „iie” era o formă mai veche, care a dispărut, din fericire, zic eu  În condițiile în care românii și-așa au mari probleme cu i-urile în cuvinte gen copii, noștri etc., mai bine să nu ne complicăm și cu iile.

De hiat, e hiat oricum. Dacă ar fi diftong, nu s-ar putea pronunța decât cu accent pe e.


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Nu am observat arhaismul. Însă am citit şi un posibil alt sens al "iiei", despre care nu ştiam.
Oricum, urmând link-ul, mi-am dat seama de ce unii au dubii, mai ales că acest cuvânt a revenit puternic în zilele noastre, resuscitat fiind de mass-media şi vedetele lor.
Dar, altceva mă preocupă la acest cuvânt foarte interesant, vechi, frumos şi, pare-se, destul de complicat fonetic şi ortografic, deşi foarte scurt: dacă este un hiat la singular, cum este la plural? Nu mi se pare că funcționează silabisirea aici, '*ii*'?! Sunt pierdută! 
Gândindu-mă la alte posibile situații similare, mi-a venit în gând cuvântul 'mie' (bani). Se pare că e *bisilabic la singular *şi *monosilabic la plural*. Mă voi uita în DOOM.


----------



## irinet

Deduc, după o analiză fonetică mai atentă, că 'i' din *ie* este vocală, iar la plural este o dată vocală şi a doua oară este semivocală.
Deşi astfel format, pluralul - '*ii*' - nu pare a fi diftong sau este, diftong descendent?
Atunci, ce nume are grupul fonetic/fonemic (cu fonem identic) dublat într-o vocală + o semivocală, ca în cazul:
1. *ii*; 2. mii; 3. rupii? Doar atât, diftong descendent, fără altă explicație? Atunci, n-ar trebui considerată o excepție?
Pe de altă parte, dacă adăugăm articolul 
'-le', '*i*' devine iar vocală: *i-i-le*, mi*-i-*le, etc. Să fie cazul unei alternanțe fonetice?


----------



## irinet

Am dublat o postare din eroare.


----------

